# Shubunkin vs Koi



## recycler (19. Feb. 2009)

Hi,

ich plane meinen Teich im Frühjahr neuzubauen. Wird ein Folienteich mit Bepflanzung und ca. 6-8 evtl. auch bis 10 m3. Wassertiefe 1,5 m an einer Stelle (geht nur dort wegen Erdwäremkollektoren im Garten für die Wärmepumpe). Da weniger m.E. nach mehr ist werde ich keine Technikorgie veranstalten. Filterung soll biologisch über einen bepflanzten Bodenfilter erfolgen, eine mechanische Vorfilterung werde ich wohl vornehmen. Bodenablauf ist m.E. sinnvoll, Skimmer auch (UV werde ich zuerst nicht verwenden). Automatischer 'Wasserwechsel' mit Regenwassernutzung (vorher über Filter / Aktivkohlepatrone geleitet) mit Überlauf.

Nun zum Thema: Habe noch 7 Goldfischlein aus dem altenTeich, möchte aber im neuen etwas bunteres haben. Weiße Kois mit rot/schwarzer Maserung gefallen uns sehr gut. Aber die Jungs werden ja auch bis 80 cm groß. Shubunkins gibt es auch in schönen Farben, bei max. 30 cm Länge.

Teure Edel-Japan-Kois würde ich eh nicht kaufen, sondern lieber robuste kleinere Fische (10 cm - wachsen tun die allein). 

Sind die __ Shubunkin wirklich so viel pflegeleichter wie nicht überzüchtete Kois? Gibts es sonstige farbenfrohe Alternativen (Arten)? Ich möchte keine Statussymbole, sondern schöne, gesunde und farbenfrohe Fische und die normalen Goldies sind etwas zu langweilig....

Wie sieht es mit der Überwinterung aus (wir haben strenge Winter in Oberbayern - derzeit nachts -16 Grad), den Teich heizen werde ich aber nicht - Eisfreihalter ist natürlich obligatorisch?

Danke und viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

Hallo Michael,

wenn Du mal auf das grüne Wort " Shubunkin " klickst, landest Du in unserem Lexikon und dann ist der erste Teil Deiner Frage schon beantwortet.

Soweit ich weiß (was aber nix heißen will - bin kein Fischexperte), sind nur diese und Koi in so auffälligen Farbvarianten erhältlich. Ansonsten wird es eher einfarbig, bis auf einige wenige, die noch ein paar bunte Flossen haben.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

Sarasas kommen auch in Frage, habe ich 2 Stück im Aquarium und gefallen mir persönlich sehr gut.
Dort gibt es Arten die dem Koiaussehen sehr ähnlich sind.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Shubunkin vs Koi*

Hallo Michael!


Wie währe es den mit Regenbogenelritzen " Notropis Chrosomus " ich werde mir diese auch anschaffen. 

Überwinterung im Gatrenteich sind hier in Deutschland möglich.

.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

Hallo Michael,ich würde mich für Shubunkis entscheiden mein Nachbar hat einige in seinem Teich und da sind  farblich ein paar sehr schöne Fische dabei.Was mann natürlich auch bedenken sollte ist das so ein teich auch nicht gans so viel aufwand und arbeit macht wie ein Teich mit Kois.Das sollte mann in der Planung immer mit berücksichtigen.
MfG Martina und Uwe


----------



## Mercedesfreund (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

Hallo Michael, Shubunkin sind sehr pflegeleicht kommen auch mit nicht so guten Wasserwerten zurecht. sind Überlebenskünstler , sie sind auch im 80cm Überlaufbecken durchgeommen. Nachwuchs ist garantiert..reichlich..wenn auch nicht alle bunt werden, sind dann einige braune dabei.können aber auch sehr schöne Farbzusammenstellungen rauskommen. also rein damit..


----------



## waterman (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

Hallo,
wenn ich nochmal neu anfangen würde, würde ich mich auch eher für die weniger viel fressenden  und langsamer wachsenden Shubunkins entscheiden. Ich habe zwei, die sind richtig schön. Braun/orange ist einer und der andere ist schwarz mit rot. Das Schwarze ist in der Sonne blau schimmernd und sieht klasse aus.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

Hi,

Shubunkin????

Wer will noch welche im Plz Bereich 48... haben???

Hätte da noch welche an Selbstabholer *kostenlos* abzugeben....


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

hallo
ich hatte im alten teich auch shubunkin, sarasso und goldis, die sich miteinander querbeet um nachwuchs gekümmert* haben.
shubunkin gibt es in sehr schönen farbvarianten und die jungen sind auch bunt und hübsch.
wenn morgen wetter ist mach ich mal ein bild von *red* und *walter*.
da ich viele abgegeben habe letztes jahr sind das die letzten beiden, haben aber schon wieder nachwuchs, wie ich sehen konnte...
übrigens sind sie sehr pflegeleicht, halt wie goldis. und strenge winter haben sie auch problemlos überstanden.
gruß ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

so, hier die bilder von meinen beiden letzten shubunkins:
leider ist die qualität nicht so gut wegen lichtreflexen. hatten heute den ganzen tag sonnenschein
    

 

liebe grüße
ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

Hallo Ulla,
der __ Goldfisch auf Bild #2 sieht aber arg Rund aus. Ist der immer so ?


----------



## sister_in_act (1. März 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

Hallo Uwe

das ist Irvine  wie alt er ist weiß ich nicht, aber bekommen haben wir ihn als Irvine noch bei Ferrari fuhr
*Irvine* und *schumi*  sind beide etwas rundlich geworden im lauf der jahre, aber ansonsten  waren sie nie krank.leider hat *schumi* nur inzwischen eine rückgratverkrümmung...
Bauchwassersucht haben sie nicht, falls  das deine frage war, sie sehen schon paar jahre so aus.
 gruß ulla


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. März 2009)

*AW:  Shubunkin vs Koi*

Prima Ulla,
sah mir sehr Verdächtig aus 

Aber dann ist ja alles gut


----------

